# bow



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

hey what kind of bow do u shoot.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

pse mach 12. ive tried many different bows and found this to be the best shooting bow ever.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ive tried out a lot of different brands and models and Hoyt's just work best for me, followed shortly by Bowtech's =]


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Why the Yays behind hoyt and Mathews???


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> Why the Yays behind hoyt and Mathews???


Dont know about hoyt but it's because mathews is the best. just kiddin i'm not a brand shooter.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Dont know about hoyt but it's because mathews is the best. just kiddin i'm not a brand shooter.


I dont looks like a bigger YAY after hoyt then mathews to me.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Currently use Mathews Apex and Drenalin, but I do love Martin.

Will be using a bow that I designed for all types of target archery this year.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathews all the way!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Right now I'm flingin' arrows out of a Bowtech, but I'll shoot whatever feels good and is at a reasonable price.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Right now, I shoot Bowtech, but I'm not really bRAND LOYAL...IF i FIND ANOTHER BRAND THAT i SHOOT BETTER AND LIKE BETTER THAN MY 82ND SOMEDAY, i WILL BE SWITHCHING BRANDS...HOWEVER, i love MY bOWTECH RIGHT NOW...


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Oops..sorry for the yelling....didn't know I had the CAPS lock on.....


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

were is alpine or the choice other?


----------



## TheARCHER17 (Feb 20, 2008)

master hunter said:


> were is alpine or the choice other?


srry forgot those. hoyt and mathews are wat i like best


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

well i shoot alpine and love them. but the other one that is good i bowtech


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

thrill_seeker said:


> Why the Yays behind hoyt and Mathews???


I'm smelling a biased poll. :wink:

Just kidding. I personally like Bowtech the best. They feel great on the draw, and I find them to be the most quiet, but I do like Hoyts.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

2 07' Ultra elites w/ 3000 limbs (for targets)

an 82nd airborne (For 3D + hunting)

and a PSE Mach 8 (For Bowfishin'!)


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I'm smelling a biased poll. :wink:
> 
> Just kidding. I personally like Bowtech the best. They feel great on the draw, and I find them to be the most quiet, but I do like Hoyts.


Exactly what I was thinking and well so far bow tech diamond have been in the led for most the poll


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

None of them, and doubt I'd ever have the money to do so. I shoot longbows of my own make, which, as everyone knows, are by far the best:wink::lol:.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

target bow is bowtech constitution hunting bow is elite gto since there was no elite option i chose bowtech


----------

